# Ventralis "Silver Streak"



## frontosaSo (Jan 6, 2011)

*This is pretty cut and dry. I have a Ventralis, "Silver Streak", adult male. I have no idea about this species other than it's a sand sifter. Can anyone direct me in the right direction for some good reading on this species or share what you know about this fish? I attained this fish this week on a whim and he has NO color and has since been named "Shrek" because he is a big "Oaff". Any information would be appreciated. Thanks! Ill try to attach a Pic this weekend if anyone cares* to see this site for sore eyes.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

He is a featherfin, not a sandsifter. I'm researching them as well.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Are you sure it's a Ventralis, and not a Boops ?
I haven't heard of silver streak ventralis, silver streak Boops, yes. 
Either way, they are Opthalmotilapia, and are featherfins that come from lake Tang..
They are both great fish but need to be kept in large tanks with another male and a few females in order to get them to show off their colours (not really a whim kind of fish) :wink: And yes, a pic. might help I.D the big oaf.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have seen Silver Streak Mpimbwe Ventralis before
They look like this:

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Ophthal ... pimbwe.jpg


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, shon is right, looks like I confused the neon streak Boops with the silver streak (one of the main reasons I can't stand these given names). Opthalmotilapia Ventralis Mpimbwe is Shreks real name.


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

In german are Mpimpwe SILVER STREAM....

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/179-fische- ... -ostkueste


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting

Over here the Ventralis Moba are called Silver Stream
and Mpimbwe are Silver Streak


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

shon982 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Over here the Ventralis Moba are called Silver Stream
> and Mpimbwe are Silver Streak


 :-? :-? :-?

In germany not...Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Moba silver stream 9 - 12 cm

Wild collected

Opht. ventralis Mpimbwe silver stream 9 - 12 cm FEMALE

Wild collected

Just take a look on the HP from the biggest Imporeur in Europa...

http://barsche.de/index1.html


----------



## frontosaSo (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea it looks like Creepy85's Vents. But mine is like 2x the size of his. He is mammoth. I will get pics asap. 
So FLgurl, I can put him in a tank without sand then right?


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah sorry that was a typo 
the M is so close to the K on the keyboard lol

You're right

I'd love to see pictures of this fish


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Getting confusing

I saw Creepy85 ventralis, it says they're mtoto (moba), I thought there is a difference between the two (mtoto and moba)? and then again the pictures remind me of mtoto or zongwe ventralis

I have seen mpimbwe silver streak and they look just like the link I posted earlier

I like this discussion as I am starting to love Ventralis

I have kept Ventralis Isanga before and now keep Zongwe. In a short while I will be getting another two variants as well


----------

